# New and Need Suggestions??



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I have kept freshwater fish for quite some time and recently decided to get back into it and was really attracted to the african cichlids. I have a 12 gallon tank (I know too small) but I purchased some juvenile cichlids. I usually do my research before hand and wish I had this time as well, I let the person at the store convince me that I could house these fish in this size tank. Long story short I really love these fish and am in the process of finding a new and larger tank, in the 40-55 gallon range. I currently have 5 african cichlids and 2 otto catfish. All the cichlids are under an inch in size and have had no issues with aggression so far and have been keeping an eye on the water, etc. I have 2 Kenyi (one is blue and one is yellow so unless they change I have one of each sex), and I have 2 Acei (not sure of the sex). The 5th fish I don't know what it is, I have it pictures in the identify the fish section of this board. 
I know this tank is too small and they will be in a larger tank within the next few weeks or so. After doing some reading I guess the Kenyi are pretty aggressive and not recommended for beginners. Are there any major conflicts I am going to have with what I currently have? I am really hoping for a 55 gallon and this is just for when I do have the new tank. What is a good guideline for number of african cichlids in a 55 gallon? Or if easier, how many inches of african cichlids (fully mature) should one house in a 55 gallon? I am doing a lot of reading and learning and know I jumped into this too fast. But I am going to buy the bigger tank and do things right. I'd appreciate any tips and feedback. Thanks.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well there are two things you need to know about how many africans you can keep.
1) The gallons of a tank don't matter as much as the footprint(LxW)
2) There is no rule about how many inches per gallon or anything like that.

Also, how many you can keep will vary wildly with which species you select.
I would suggest you certainly get rid of the kenyi, and get a few more acei as a starting point. Then if you had a 55, you could do 2 more species with approximately 5 or 6 fish of each. I would ask this same question in the malawi folder though as you are likely to get more responses. Good luck


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Look at the cookie cutter setups for the 55 tanks.

Also, think about trying peaceful or mildly aggressive species to start if you can find fish you like the look of, Ps. Acei is a great start.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the information and suggestions! I am definitely looking for a 55 gallon, hoping to find a good deal used locally. I will return the 2 Kenyi as much as I do like the looks of the them I do want a tank that will 'work'. There is a store that will take them back and they have quite a bit of cichlids, i'll have to see what is available here that were suggested. I will get a couple more Acei. This is a great site!


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Well, tonight I bought a 55 gallon fish tank with all necessary equipment and a nice wooden stand for only $75. Person selling it just upgraded to a 125 gallon. Pretty good find. It'll be at least a month or 2 before I set it up, very excited though!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW You did get a good deal! As small as your fish are you should have some time to get it set up and running. Remember it takes some time to cycle though. If you can find it, get some biospira to help cycle it and use the filter media from your small tank to help get the cycle going too.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Another thought....use the 12g. tank as a quarentine tank for your new fish :thumb: .


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I am pretty happy with the purchase! I checked craigslist that morning and a 55 gallon came up, asking $100. I ended up getting it for $75. It has a nice dark wood stand and all in all is in really great condition! We live in a single wide and boyfriend is considering having it removed and a new one brought in, etc. So, I am being patient. There is no point is setting up the tank to have to move it in a month or so. I bought the tank because it was a really good deal! I can't wait to get everything set up! I will be keeping the 12 gallon for quarantine and just incase it's ever needed.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That is a good deal!

If you're trying to hang on to the kenyi, they may not give you a couple of months to get the larger tank set up, especially if one of them is already showing male colouration...This means they are maturing. They really need a 75G minimum, though, so I wouldn't attempt keeping them. For now, just go with what you have left until you can set the new tank up!

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I bought the 2 Kenyi before doing my research. I will be returning them. I actually lost one of the Acei's thanks to my precious little kitten. The tank I have was a 12 gallon eclipse and the whole system died so I threw the top out, basically this tank had no top. My kitten is about 4 months old and she is fascinated with these fish. Long story short, the tank now has a screen top so all future fish are safe. When I return the Kenyi I may buy a couple more Acei Juveniles and that'll be it until the 55 is up and running.


----------

